# Black mask dogs



## 904bullys

Not sure if this belongs here or general discussion. But id love to see your skavorte black mask dogs preferably buckskin or fawn adba dog


----------



## Rudy4747

this is my boy Meaty he is about five months in these pics.
























I had been meaning to post these any way.


----------



## ames

awww Meaty looks like he is a trip. he is such a handsome boy!


----------



## Rudy4747

Thanks i don't remember if i posted new pics of him here but here they are lol.


----------



## 904bullys

Nice. I love meaty. Thats exactly what im talking about. Ch raisin. Grch mayday. Ch barracuda to name a few of my favorites


----------



## EL CUCO

904bullys said:


> Nice. I love meaty. Thats exactly what im talking about. Ch raisin. Grch mayday. Ch barracuda to name a few of my favorites


Mayday and Barracuda :thumbsup:


----------



## Rudy4747

904bullys said:


> Nice. I love meaty. Thats exactly what im talking about. Ch raisin. Grch mayday. Ch barracuda to name a few of my favorites


Thanks this is my dude! I really love love this pup funny you mention those dogs  some of my favorites too.


----------



## 904bullys

How about grch yellow or grch lukane


----------



## Rudy4747

gr ch yellow is awesome. Lukane is probably one of my tops he was great looking bulldog with so much ability.


----------



## shadyridge

My girl. Miss Rage


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

shadyridge said:


> My girl. Miss Rage


She's beautiful! What blood line is she? I want to see more pics of your dogs girl!


----------



## shadyridge

Hahahah I know ive been slacking on the pics. She is Chinaman/Frisco with some Sorrell thrown in.


----------



## Rudy4747

Very nice dog. She is gorgeous. Pretty nice bred too..


----------



## 904bullys

Ooh weee thats one fine bulldog


----------

